# ipod shuffle 4ème génération+casque audio



## larock01 (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un ipod shuffle 3ème génération (sans boutons) et je voulais savoir si les shuffle de 4 ème génération (avec boutons) étaient aussi incompatibles avec un casque audio qui n'est pas apple?
J'aime bien le shuffle mais je trouve que c'est un vrai défaut de ne pas pouvoir utiliser un casque d'une autre marque pour écouter du son...

Merci de vos retours,


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

l'iPod Shuffle actuel (4G) est compatible avec n'importe quel casque audio comme les commandes se situent sur le châssis du baladeur.
Seul l'iPod Shuffle de la génération précédente (3G) avait le défaut d'être incompatible avec les modèles de casque proposé sur le marché, mais un petit accessoire comme celui-ci résolvait le problème :
http://www.belkin.com/pressroom/releases/uploads/07_28_09HeadphoneAdapter_Shuffle.html

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------

